# Political Propaganda from Brazil:



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

The circus of ellections in brazilian cities(some of those are fake, others real. for me all of these could be real  ) :








Enough of *"positivo e operante"

VOTE AGOSTINHO, THE DRUG DEALER 

for councillor - 47.007

experience of 20 years managing the comunity

very known and free access on prefecture, state government, on the house of congress and parties from left and right.

contributed for advances in mobile telephony, and brought free cable tv.

builded 10 schools(of guns) and employed more than 800 youngers.

fixed the rio de janeiro´s corrupt police and brought peace making the martial law.

PTF - the strong commands, the intelligent obeys.

----------------------------------------------






enough poverty ! DR. BRAGANÇA COUNCILLOR 84.001

all our city needs is:

prosperity,
education,
refinement,
culture,
and lucky.

world is more human in PRPD

VOTE ON A CANDIDATE THAT ALREADY IS RICH. AT LEAST, HE DONT NEEDS TO STEAL YOU !

-----------------------------------------






ANTONIO AUGUSTO "SADDAN"

53.339

to carapicuíba comes out from the hole

são paulo deserves saddan

ptrs - on the fight against the power

--------------------------------------------






people of curitiba says:

i doubt the politicians.

but i believe in "GNOME".

VOTE 18444 - PCTB

---------------------------------------------


----------

